# ford 4000



## notafordfan (Nov 3, 2016)

I have a 1966 ford 4000 3 cyl diesel. it has 4200 adjustable wide frount end on it, i broke the left spindle on it,can anyone help me find one?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy notafordfan, welcome to the tractor forum.

The following tractor salvage yards claim to have a Ford 4200 in salvage:

World Wide Tractor Parts
Bellefontaine, Ohio
Phone: (800) 755-2605
or (800) 755-2605

B & M Tractor Parts, Inc.
Taylor, Texas
Phone: (512) 352-8515

Long Lane Tractor
Elizabethtown, Pennsylvania
Phone: (717) 400-7080
or (717) 367-8610

MacFadden & Sons Inc.
Sharon Springs, New York
Phone: (518) 631-5214


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

you can find them on ebay as well


----------



## wmauk17 (Mar 14, 2016)

All States Ag Parts


----------

